# Bis zum router und nicht weiter.. Help!



## Suchfunktion (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
also da es eindeutig am netzwerk und nicht an der hardware liegt, poste ich mein problem (nochmal) hier rein:
Ich habe einen PDA (HP Jornada 680 mit WinCE), den lasse ich ueber ein serielles Kabel zu meinem PC connecten und darueber ins netzwerk, an dem ein DSL-router fuer die iNet-Connection haengt.

Also ich kann mit meinem PDA jetz schon ins netzwerk, also ich kann den router ueber die IP im Internet-Explorer aufrufen, aber das ist auch schon alles was ich netzwerkmaessig machen kann, also ich kann nicht ins internet.. Habe bisher auch nichts weiter eingestellt..

Wer kann mir sagen was ich beachten muss?

Danke im voraus..


----------



## TheNBP (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
1. Funktioniert das Internet denn am PC ?
2. Am PDA sollte als Gateway die IP des PC's und als DNS Server die IP des Routers angegeben sein (Unter Vorraussetzung das über die serielle Direktverbindung das TCP/IP Protokoll gefahren wird)


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. Dezember 2003)

lol natuerlich  inet am PC.. damit bin ich ja hier 

Ich hoffe mal deine methode klappt.. muss nurnoch das kabel abholen, habs bei nem bekannten vergessen, dann gehts los 
danke erstmal.. melde mich dann spaeter wieder..


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. Januar 2004)

mh.. also irgendwie klappt das auch nicht.. im browser wird angezeigt dass die suchseite nicht gefunden werden konnte.. selber fehlermeldung wie immer


----------



## TheNBP (2. Januar 2004)

Versuch mal ob vom PDA ein Ping auf die IP Adresse deines PC's erfolgreich ist. Und als nächstes ein Ping auf die IP von irgendeiner Internetadresse, z.b. 66.102.11.99


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Januar 2004)

*och nee...*

Also, ich kann zwar die seite des routers aufrufen, aber anpingen kann ich ihn nicht (und alles andere auch nicht)..

Habe mir mal ein Programm fuer den PDA geholt, weil ja kein ping direkt moeglich ist (ist in der eingabeaufforderung nicht einprogrammiert) und habe mir mal eine Info ueber das netzwerk des PDA's anzeigen lassen:


```
Current IP

    vstFucka
    192.168.55.101

Adapters

NE20001 - NE2000-kompatibler Netzwerktreiber

    IP Address	: 192.168.123.102
    Subnet Mask	: 255.255.255.0
    Default Gateway	: 192.168.123.101
    Primary DNS	: 192.168.123.254
    Secondary DNS	: 
    Primary WINS	: 
    Secondary WINS	: 
    DHCP Server	: 

PROXIM1 - PROXIM Ethernet Driver

    IP Address	: 0.0.0.0
    Subnet Mask	: 
    Default Gateway	: 
    Primary DNS	: 
    Secondary DNS	: 
    Primary WINS	: 
    Secondary WINS	: 
    DHCP Server	: 

ppp - 

    IP Address	: 0.0.0.0
    Subnet Mask	: 0.0.0.0
    Default Gateway	: 
    Primary DNS	: 
    Secondary DNS	: 
    Primary WINS	: 
    Secondary WINS	: 
    DHCP Server	:
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter..
Habe mich darueber gewundert, dass man die DHCP-IP angeblich eingeben muss (da sie ja nicht angezeigt wird) aber ich habe nichts gefunden wo ich sie eintragen kann..

NE2000-kompatibler Netzwerktreiber
und
PROXIM Ethernet Driver
sind software-basierte Netzwerkadapter, bei denen man halt jeweils die
- IP-Address
- Subnet Mask
- Default Gateway
- Primary DNS
- Secondary DNS
- Primary WINS
- Secondary WINS
einstellen kann..

Zusaetzlich kann man noch die Daten zur Authentisierung (im netzwerk!) eingeben, also
- Benutzername
- Kennwort
- Domäne
nur ich weiss nicht was ich da eingeben soll...

Achja, hier die Daten des routers, vielleicht kannste mir ja sagen was ich wo beim PDA falsch eingestellt habe:


```
Item 			WAN Status 			Sidenote
IP Address 		82.82.158.23 			PPPoE
Subnet Mask 		255.255.255.255
Gateway 			82.82.158.23
Domain Name Server 	145.253.2.203, 145.253.2.139
Connection Time 		13:47:23
```

Naja, vielleicht helfen dir die sachen hier ja ein bisschen weiter..
danke schonmal im voraus fuer die antwort..
ciao

//Nachtrag: 
vstFucka ist der Geraetename meines Jornada's ;-]


----------



## TheNBP (3. Januar 2004)

Ich meinte auch nicht den Router anpingen, sondern den PC über den Dein PDA via Nullmodem Kabel angeschlossen ist. Trotzdem ist es komisch das Du zwar auf das Webinterface des Routers kommst, ihn aber nicht anpingen kannst.... Firewall?

Bei den Daten die Du angehängt hast frage ich mich:
1. Welcher Netzwerkadapter hat die 192.168.55.101 ?
2. Wo ist die serielle Verbindung, und wird über diese überhaupt das TCP/IP Protokoll gefahren?
3. Wird der NE20001 Adapter zu irgendwas benutzt ?


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Januar 2004)

Erstmal:
Nein, habe keine Firewall o.ä.
Es ist sonst auch keinerlei software auf meinem PC die da irgendwas stoehren koennte..

Zu deinen Fragen:
1.) Ich habe keinen plan, habe es kurz vor dem beitrag-schreiben ja selber erst gesehen.. Wird wohl vom Jornada selbst erstellt.
2.) laeuft ueber meinen Com1-Anschluss am PC
3.) ich glaube den braucht man nur fuer ne netzwerkkarte im Jornada oder so..


Achja:
Ich meinte auch nicht den Router anpingen, sondern den PC über den Dein PDA via Nullmodem Kabel angeschlossen ist.

Hae? Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen, sorry..


----------



## Suchfunktion (3. Januar 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Ich bin dem ziel schon nen ganzes stueck naeher, denke ich..
Habe in der Netzwerkverbindung meines Desktopcomputers jetzt mal eine neue Verbindung hinzugefuegt fuer eingehende Verbindungen..

Damit kann ich jetzt alles anpingen, etc..

Aber ich kann die seiten nicht aufrufen (

Es wird immer nur angezeigt dass es ein fehler in der verbindung gibt..

Ich habe ja dieses multi-ping-tool, da gibt es die funktion "get html" und damit habe ich das auch mal probiert, also ne seite aus dem netz reinzuladen, aber dann kommt die fehlermeldung "Error connecting socket!" (

Naja, das geilste ist ja, dass in dem PDA oder auf dem PC garnicht erst angezeigt wird, dass beide  komponenten verbunden sind, aber ich kann trotzdem pings im www verteilen.. merkwuerdig..


----------



## TheNBP (3. Januar 2004)

Wenn jetzt die Pings auch auf externe Adressen wie z.b. 66.102.11.99 funktionieren, Du aber keine URL's aufrufen kannst, dann würde ich auf ein Problem mit den DNS Einstellungen am PDA tippen. Als DNS sollte wiegesagt die IP des Routers eingetragen werden (solang dieser einen DNS Server hat).

Ob es wirklich ein DNS Problem ist kannst Du testen indem Du einfach versuchst folgende Adresse auzurufen: http://66.102.11.99/
Es müsste die Google HP erscheinen.


----------



## Erpel (3. Januar 2004)

Oder du versuchst eine url anzupingen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Januar 2004)

*ach mist..*



> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *Wenn jetzt die Pings auch auf externe Adressen wie z.b. 66.102.11.99 funktionieren, Du aber keine URL's aufrufen kannst, dann würde ich auf ein Problem mit den DNS Einstellungen am PDA tippen. Als DNS sollte wiegesagt die IP des Routers eingetragen werden (solang dieser einen DNS Server hat).
> *



Wie gesagt:
Domain Name Server 	145.253.2.203, 145.253.2.139

Und als DNS soll ich die ip angeben, die ich im browser eingebe, um zum router zu connecten, oder die internet-IP?
Habe die ip eingegeben, die ich im browser auch angebe, um den router aufzurufen, aber das aendert nix.. komme immernoch nicht auf websites 




> *
> Ob es wirklich ein DNS Problem ist kannst Du testen indem Du einfach versuchst folgende Adresse auzurufen: http://66.102.11.99/
> Es müsste die Google HP erscheinen. *



schon versucht, kann die seite nicht oeffnen.. selbe fehlermeldung wie bei der normalen google.de domain.




> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *Oder du versuchst eine url anzupingen. *



versuch leider gescheitert..
Habs mit 3 verschiedenen address-arten versucht..
Fehlermeldung:

```
Cannot find host http://google.de
Cannot find host http://www.google.de
Cannot find host google.de
```


----------



## TheNBP (4. Januar 2004)

Hmm also nochmal zusammengefasst...

ping http://www.google.de <-geht nicht ?
ping 66.102.11.99 <- geht ?

Achja, trag als DNS am besten den selben Server ein den auch Dein PC verwendet. Lässt sich mit dem Befehl "ipconfig /all" an der Konsole abfragen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *
> ping http://www.google.de <-geht nicht ?
> ping 66.102.11.99 <- geht ?
> *


genau!




> *Achja, trag als DNS am besten den selben Server ein den auch Dein PC verwendet. Lässt sich mit dem Befehl "ipconfig /all" an der Konsole abfragen. *



moment, probiere's mal..

//Nachtrag:
mh.. geht auch nicht..
Auch mit der anderen DNS-IP muckt mein PDA rum..
Und nochwas habe ich eben gesehen:
Mein Jornada hat jetz die IP 127.0.0.1 (merkwuerdigerweise?!)
Ich kenn mich nicht allzu perfekt aus, wozu auch immer diese IP gehoert, aber von meinem Desktopcomputer aus kann ich die IP anpingen..


----------



## TheNBP (8. Januar 2004)

Das sich 66.102.11.99 pingen lässt, http://www.google.de aber nicht deutet auf jeden Fall darauf hin das die DNS Auflösung nicht funktioniert.

Mir fällt jetzt eigentlich nur noch ein das möglicherweise der MTU Wert zu gross ist http://www.sauff.com/dsl-faq/mtu-mini-faq.html
Hier könnte sich z.b. die serielle Verbindung als Engstelle erweisen. Frag mich aber nicht wo der MTU Wert bei einem PDA mit Windows CE eingestellt wird...  

Übrigends, 127.0.0.1 ist immer die eigene Adresse eines Rechners. Das man die anpingen kann sagt nur aus das der eigene TCP/IP Stack funktioniert, sonst nichts!


----------



## Suchfunktion (11. Januar 2004)

Stop erstmal..

Ich habe den PDA weiterverkauft an nen bekannten und mir dafuer einen laptop gekauft.. haette nich gedacht dass ich dafuer noch so viele maeuse bekomme *g*

Naja, also die sache hat sich geklaert..
bis denne..
ciao


----------

